# Puppy bark/growling at child



## MKSWEET (Mar 12, 2011)

I just got my little guy about 2.5 weeks ago and he is now 10.5 weeks old. I have began socializing him as much as I can by taking him on walks around the neighborhood, taking him to friends houses with other dogs, letting friends bring their dogs over, bringing him to parks, etc. I have had to keep him away from the other dogs at the park and the dog "play areas" until 4 months because he will have had his rabbies vac. & other vaccines by that time. He has done pretty well with new dogs/new people just as long as it isn't at our house. He has gotten a little bit better as I continue to have people/dogs over but he is still a little wary. 
Anyways, last night I was on a walk around the neighborhood and I saw 2 little kids and their parents. The little girls seemed like they wanted to pet the puppy so I walked Hendrix over there and he was doing fine (took treats from them) but then when he was still sniffing one of the girls out she lunged at him trying to pet him and he stepped back and started barking AND let out a growl. Now, I know this was his first time around kids but I thought this was unusual behavior from a puppy. I am looking for advice on how to get rid of this behavior & how to correct him if he does it again! Thanks.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I believe that what you are describing is trying to initiate play. Puppies bark and growl at each other when trying to initiate play, and they tend to see kids as little human puppies. In fact, when I'm ignoring him my puppy will bark and growl at me to try to entice me to play with him.

I know it's hard now because he doesn't know much, but as he learns what different commands mean, you should have him sit politely to be greeted by anyone. You can definitely use a treat as a food lure so he's more interested in doing what you want to get the treat than he is in the child. Have him sit so the kid can pet him politely on the back (not on top of the head or under the chin; the first is rude and the second will be hard for him to resist biting) and then when he's done you treat him for the good behavior.

If it's at all possible you want to socialize him and do these exercises with a dog-savvy older kid (8 or 10) instead of a toddler you barely know. At least to start anyway.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Don't let little kids lunge at him. He shouldn't be corrected for showing behavior that clearly was a message for the girl to leave him alone. 
Build his confidence so the less "corrections" the better. 
If you want kids to pet him, it should be on his terms so he won't feel overwhelmed. Kids body language= a threat(not intentional), they make eye contact, approach frontally and are pretty unpredictable. 
So talk w/ the kids before hand to go sideways, not look the dog in the eye and be gentle, pet the body area or back of the ears gently.

Instead of correcting him, just redirect him with a happy tone of voice so he doesn't see the correction as coming from what he is reacting to.
A great DVD or book is by Turid Rugaas, Calming signals: On talking terms with dogs. I wish every school library would have it on hand for kids! This clip has many more links along side it, for more info:


----------



## MKSWEET (Mar 12, 2011)

I really don't think he was trying to play. I could see it in his body language, the way he stepped back and the way he was barking was definitely different. I see him instigating play with our adult black lab all day everyday and this was definitely not it. I take 100% responsibilty for the way he reacted because I should have told the kids to let him check them out first. Like I said, I myself am not around kids a lot & neither is my puppy but that doesn't mean I want him to be aggressive towards innocent children :/ I really hope this is something I can warm him up to and these behaviors don't just get worse as he gets older..


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm sorry, I missed the part about him stepping _back_ and growling. That changes everything. You're right, this is a fear response. 

My original advice, however, is still good for this instance.  He needs to have positive interactions with dog-savvy kids who know how to behave. Unfortunately (I don't remember where you got your puppy from) you might just have a weak-nerved dog. In that case it's doubly important to make sure he's having positive _controlled_ interactions with kids, old people, handicapped people, black people, white people, people in wheelchairs and on crutches. . . .

And of course just because he's afraid doesn't mean he gets out of sitting politely to meet people. Just watch his body language and don't force the interaction if she's telling you he's afraid.


----------



## MKSWEET (Mar 12, 2011)

Also, I don't know if this makes a difference but he seemed a little more testy on this walk and it may have something to do with the fact that we usually go on walks alone but this time my sister and her black lab were with us (they live with us). I don't know if he felt like he needed to "protect his pack" more since they were with us or what. Not only did he bark at the kid he also barked at a man walking on the other side of the road with a big boxer. I try to introduce him to a new dog everyday to prevent these behaviors but it seems as though they are surfacing no matter what I do  I know he is still very young (2.5 months) but I really am worried and I hope that I can raise him to be a nice gentle dog.


----------



## MKSWEET (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice  I will do my best in trying to make these experiences positive for him. He is VERY food driven so I am hoping that will help ease the process!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Are you in a puppy class yet?


----------



## MKSWEET (Mar 12, 2011)

No I am not, I would like to bring him to a puppy class though if I can find one in my area that is a good price.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

MKSWEET said:


> No I am not, I would like to bring him to a puppy class though if I can find one in my area that is a good price.


If at all possible, don't go the Petsmart/Petco route. Go to a dog training school or obedience club. Around here those places cost about $20 more for the class than Petsmart/Petco, but soooooooo worth the extra couple of bucks.


----------



## MKSWEET (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah I definitely would not mind spending a little extra money on a good quality class.​


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One other thing, if he's recently been vaccinated that can play a part in his irritation. He may be feeling pain from the shots.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

onyx'girl said:


> One other thing, if he's recently been vaccinated that can play a part in his irritation. He may be feeling pain from the shots.


Good call! I don't think Kopper actually feels pain so I forgot about that one. Also, don't they go through a fear period around this time?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo never went thru a fear period. Onyx went thru a few, and isn't the strongest nerved dog, still can't have her around toddlers/small kids. She's fine with over 10's....
So it is important that MKSweet really work on this! It is hard though, when you don't have the younger ages to socialize the puppy with often.


----------

